# Hamilton owners club



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

My Tonneau


----------



## Gpts (May 24, 2015)

Khaki Quartz


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

great watches i was hoping to see my favourite the Hamilton Ventura :watch:


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

Can't help you with a Ventura, Nige, but here's my Pacer:


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

My old Intra-matic next to my new Intra-matic:


Intra-matics01small by wotsch2, on Flickr

-wotsch


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Nigelp said:


> great watches i was hoping to see my favourite the Hamilton Ventura :watch:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)




----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)




----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Silver Hawk said:


> :clap:


 thanks for sharing very cool indeed :smile: :smile: :smile:


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## deepreddave (Jan 28, 2011)

Never noticed the unusual lug arrangement on these till now. Have a soft spot for Hammys though have had to concede the larger ones are too much watch for my slim wrists. On the lookout for an older one to wear on special occasions.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)




----------



## mardibum (Jun 3, 2014)

My most elegant watch.


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

PDXWatchCollector said:


>


 Is there an inscription on that back of this one Van?


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

> PDXWatchCollector said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


 There was, but I had you polish it out when you restored it! :tongue:

I DO have a question for you about these Masterpiece model Electrics, though ... even in Rene's book, he never shows a Masterpiece model as one of the formally declared models. There is one shot in the book in the section dealing with award and promotional models, but no mention of Masterpiece Electrics as a distinct model (although the case would appear to be from the Nautilus line-up.) Do you know anything more?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

See page 199. I think the wording "Masterpiece" could be added to any model if the customer wanted a particular model for their presentation watches.


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

OK - I'll have a look. Any idea if this customization included offering dials that otherwise were not part of the Electric lineup? It's either the dial on the watch pictured above, or the one on another 'Masterpiece' branded model I have, where the dial doesn't match any of the identified models in the book (there are some that are close in the Nautilus lineup, but no exact matches.) I'll confirm which when I get home tonight (and post a photo of the dial if it's not the watch above), but that's been another mystery that I haven't been able to suss out.


----------



## Dazca (Jun 26, 2013)

Hello fellas,

PDX, what model is the 3rd one you posted please?


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

I'm assuming you mean the Electronic Diver's watch?

It's a model 702009-3 dating back to the mid-70's, using an ESA 9158 movement - it's been nicely restored by Paul (Silver Hawk), and was a "real" diver's watch back in its day, what with a screw down back and screw down crown (wouldn't chance it in the water now though!)


----------



## Dazca (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks, it look the business. What's something like that worth? Do they crop up for sale much?


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

It really depends -- the watch, when issued, came on a blue/red band that matched the dial. If you can find it in good nick with that band, then I would expect a couple hundred $; mine was just the watch in great condition (just needed the brushed finish touched up and a COA on the movement) and I paid about $70 a few years back. I see maybe one or two per year come up on the 'bay.


----------



## stromspeicher (May 28, 2015)

Tora Tora Tora


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Should Hamilton-Ricoh watches be in this club? It's a grey area.


----------



## Dazca (Jun 26, 2013)

Cheers, I'll keep an eye out


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

> Should Hamilton-Ricoh watches be in this club? It's a grey area.


Good point Paul! If we do, then we may need to allow postings of Vantage watches here as well! :tongue:

I DO appreciate seeing these Hamilton-Ricohs though!


----------



## stromspeicher (May 28, 2015)

Silver Hawk said:


> Should Hamilton-Ricoh watches be in this club? It's a grey area.


sorry... one parting shot and I'll get my coat


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

One of my favourites.....


----------



## Mr Cracker (Nov 25, 2010)

My X-Mach


----------



## Odo (Mar 22, 2009)

May not appeal to the Hamilton Electric purists ( you know who I mean SH...  ) but this surprise birthday pressie from my wife is getting a lot of wrist time


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Not a Hamilton owner, but if anyone by any chance should be in Bangkok at the Moment, there's a watch fair on where a good selection of Hamiltons are reduced by 50%. I'm in Bkk for the week as well. The fair is at Emporium & Emquartier at Phrom Phong BTS (sky train) station!


----------



## Elliot_243 (Jan 15, 2014)

Odo said:


> May not appeal to the Hamilton Electric purists ( you know who I mean SH...  ) but this surprise birthday pressie from my wife is getting a lot of wrist time




me too


----------



## Aubertwedge (Aug 18, 2015)

Hi, I'm shiny brand new to this forum and as I'm a fellow Hamilton watch owner and it's my pride and joy I thought I'd try ask you experts first, I've been lucky enough to of been brought a tag Carrera heritage recently 1 year old but as ungrateful as it sounds I don't want it, it's doesn't match up to my jazzmaster chrono, I have done a little research but I want to know how much if I was to sell it how much I could get for it, it's one year old and has just had a full service it's stainless steel strap with blue Arabic numerals on the dial with 39mm face, was wondering if anyone with real knowledge could give me some honest answers


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

Just the one Hamilton for me.


----------



## Mr Cracker (Nov 25, 2010)

Hamilton X-Mach with a new strap


----------



## Mr Cracker (Nov 25, 2010)

My Dad picked up his new Mustang today, what a car! I think the Hammy looks at home behind the wheel.


----------



## Odo (Mar 22, 2009)

Nice watch and it compliments the car well .. 

As my mid life crisis is fast approaching I'm looking at your Dads car with just a little envy!


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

Hamilton watches have a good history of quality. espesialy during "the wars". should they be in this forum? who knows? - vinn


----------



## Gpts (May 24, 2015)

Forgot to put this one in. New in this month.


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

Just have the one to share :yes:


----------



## maclerche (Jan 30, 2016)

Hamilton 917


----------



## Jdp (Mar 5, 2016)

I'm in!


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2016)

i suppose i better join too then :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Cracker (Nov 25, 2010)

Bruce said:


> i suppose i better join too then :biggrin:


 Looking good.


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Just the one for me...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

My couple...

*HAMILTON KHAKI PIONEER, Model H60419533, Eta cal. 2801-2 17 Jewels.*

*







*

*HAMILTON **Electric** (Nautilus 602), cal.505 7 Jewels, circa 1965.*


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Blimey, Hamilton certainly know how to make a good looking watch :thumbs_up:

The oldies are not for me, just my personal preference, but the newer models are absolutely stunning :yes:


----------



## malt1977 (Nov 7, 2016)

Well, after a year of Apple Watch I've gone back to my faithful Hamilton Khaki automatic. Only after a day of wearing it again have I realised how much I missed a proper watch


----------



## Gizzalicious (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## staffie (Dec 2, 2016)

Here goes nothing...having browsed through the weird, wonderful, and exotic posts for this watch I shall add these from my father's collection as a matter of record but wow, some of the watches in this forum are very special. Don't make me start looking for yet another brand to buy!!

The automatic










the quartz


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

Got this one today from @Roy and very nice it is too !


----------



## staffie (Dec 2, 2016)

Mr Levity said:


> Got this one today from @Roy and very nice it is too !


 That's because they do the basic requirement very well... show the time very clearly and accurately. Is there a better accolade for any watch? - well I suppose looking classy is a clear benefit!!!


----------



## Doolittle (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## MaxJeffery (Apr 9, 2017)

Got this Hamilton Pan-Europ as a gift. I've had a few issues with it, namely it seems to be gaining around 20/25s a day, and some of the red on the leather is getting scratched off. Is this something that a servicing would sort out? Or should I use the 3-year warranty that came with the watch? I've also considered that the watch could be a fake, however it did come with the box and an official Hamilton retailer stamp.

I've added a few photos so you can have a look. Let me know what you think.


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

This would currently be my only Hamilton


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

MaxJeffery said:


> it seems to be gaining around 20/25s a day,


 Contact Hamilton via their website. I wouldn't accept that. If you have proof of purchase, they will send you a prepaid package for returning your watch for repair/regulating under guarantee. Regarding the strap, the answer may be "it's not covered by warranty", but I would be pleasant and ask for a bit of good will, if the watch hasn't been worn much.


----------



## Kmot (May 8, 2017)




----------



## Gaspode (Mar 17, 2014)

A few of mine:



1956 Whitman - Cal 735 movement



1968 Dateline (or very similar - I believe this is a European specific model as it doesn't appear in any of the online Hamilton catalogues though there is a version with the dial and chapter rind colours reversed) - Cal 64 movement



Early 1990s Chronograph - 39 jewel Lemania (LWO) 283 movement (which is an ETA 2892-2 with a Dubois Dépraz chronograph module attached - hence the deep-set date window)


----------



## yip_london (Sep 21, 2018)

Recent addition to make me a member of this club


----------



## Deano3 (Dec 28, 2017)

My first ever luxury watch what i love
















Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Winter12 (Oct 30, 2018)

My favourite Hamilton I own...








Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk



Winter12 said:


> My favourite Hamilton I own...
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


..not the right way round... 
But heres my other...








Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Had this one a while. Got it as a gift from a good friend.


----------



## Chris 810 (Nov 18, 2018)

Gizzalicious said:


>


 Snap !


----------



## Chris 810 (Nov 18, 2018)

New issue intramatic


----------



## Grzegorz (Apr 18, 2019)

Don't know how to attach photos. But I'm now a proud ovner of Hamilton Khaki Frogman . The 42mm on rubber strap. :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## horologicallyChallenged (Jun 24, 2019)

Wow what a truly fantastic selection of beautiful pieces, Hamilton are one of my favourite watch makers and flicking through here really shows why.

You'll have to excuse the terrible photography but here is mine:

15617096285135058284360708064015 by

I know they're not to everyone's tastes but I love it and have had a lot of compliments and comments on it from watch and non watch people alike.


----------



## Richard734 (Jul 17, 2019)

https://photos.app.goo.gl/QZ8e1e3VSTbpVhGy8

my well worn and loved Khaki Field SWAT edition


----------



## Hayballs (Oct 19, 2018)

Khaki Navy GMT. :thumbsup:


----------



## KO_81 (Dec 16, 2012)

Jazzmaster Valiant..............


----------



## Porker63 (Mar 29, 2020)

Hamilton frogman

https://photos.app.goo.gl/gSc5yTgUFxvzwWKe8

Hope you can see it!


----------



## Nick67+1 (Jan 1, 2020)

My only one at present although debating pulling the trigger on this.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

I just have one, I had it in my head I was a King Khaki in Qtz, Was offered an auto Field watch at a very good price, I should have bought both!!










John :thumbsup:


----------



## Hastie73 (Oct 28, 2020)

Everyone needs a Hamilton


----------



## trameline (Apr 4, 2020)

Thinking of putting this Hamilton Boulton on Mesh bracelet.

Any recommended, think it's worth spending a few shillings on a nice one


----------



## trameline (Apr 4, 2020)

Hamilton Pilot


----------



## neil wickham (Oct 16, 2021)

Just these two for now, although this is my fourth Pan Europ


----------



## dongagon (May 26, 2009)

Deano3 said:


> My first ever luxury watch what i love
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


 I have the same watch; its my favorite everyday wear


----------



## Welsh Wizard (Jun 18, 2021)

I think it fair to say that with my Jazzmaster I am entitled to join this Club ?









Looking forward to seeing lots of other examples


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Had a walk in to TK Maxx, Saw this on offer and loved it enough to go back and buy it after initially resisting!!

Hamilton H80 485 835 Khaki Aviation auto with an 80 hour power reserve and hacking feature.


























John :thumbsup:


----------



## Roxyben (May 19, 2020)

johnbaz said:


> Had a walk in to TK Maxx, Saw this on offer and loved it enough to go back and buy it after initially resisting!!
> 
> Hamilton H80 485 835 Khaki Aviation auto with an 80 hour power reserve and hacking feature.
> 
> ...


 Nice find. I always have a wander in if I am about. Always hit and miss but its always worth a look. I saw this great Citizen in the Sheffield branch once, real top end watch, was about £600 discounted, always regretted not picking that one up!


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Roxyben said:


> Nice find. I always have a wander in if I am about. Always hit and miss but its always worth a look. I saw this great Citizen in the Sheffield branch once, real top end watch, was about £600 discounted, always regretted not picking that one up!


 I saw a Hamilton chrono about a year ago in there but it was quite expensive so I didn't buy that one!

This one was only £268, Also in the TK in sheffield up Meadowhead :thumbsup:

John


----------



## Dxnnis (May 12, 2021)

johnbaz said:


> I saw a Hamilton chrono about a year ago in there but it was quite expensive so I didn't buy that one!
> 
> This one was only £268, Also in the TK in sheffield up Meadowhead :thumbsup:
> 
> John


 Nice find and a nice price too :thumbs_up:


----------



## dbc243 (Apr 21, 2020)




----------

